# First cannula rip out!



## Twitchy (Apr 3, 2012)

Probably not the best title - but some reassurance for anyone this hasn't happened to yet - had my first cannula rip-out after snagging on the stair gate today (safey device, huh, ironic...)...and the good news is actually, not sore!  Slight sting, but more surprise than anything else & nothing worse than normally removing a cannula for a set change. Phew...another niggle re pumping eased!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Apr 4, 2012)

Hehe! I managed to pull one half-out hitching my trousers up in the first few weeks. Glad it wasn't too sore


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 4, 2012)

I was climbing out of a loft at work & didnt tube catch on ladder !  NEARLY fell of ladder (sticky stuff is quite good !)


----------



## NatB (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi twitchy, I caught mine and ripped it out while at my parents caravan. I try to make sure I tuck the tubes right down. I now use the shorter ones of 20 cm(rapid d link). 
Natb


----------



## grandma (Apr 7, 2012)

Dont know what I was doing last night but must have been rolling about a lot as through night it came out at 4.15 fount the pump just on the bed next to me half asleep had to put a new one in. Gess with everything thats happening with the Grandkids havent been sleeping very well.


----------

